# Could I ask a favour?



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I would be grateful if a few owners of 2010 and 2011 cars could answer a simple question for me.

If your gearbox is in R-mode and you switch from Automatic to Manual (for instance by pulling a paddle) do you cars come out of R-mode?

Does this happen when switching from Manual back to Automatic?


I know that my 2009 GTR will drop out of R-mode when I flip from auto to manual, but I need to know if all year models do this.


Thanks for your responses guys!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dropped out on my 09 but does not on my 10 and neither on the 11 I test drove


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> Dropped out on my 09 but does not on my 10 and neither on the 11 I test drove


Thanks for that Henry, much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Doesn't drop out on the MY10 I have. Just went and tried it...I rarely use the A mode.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Cheers Bob. 

Auto's for wimps....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

So what feat of GTR re-wiring are you cooking up opcorn:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It's a project that I've been helping with by dismantling and testing some theories , but a fellow GTR-ologist is doing the design/build side of things over in the US and he's the one who has helped to take this idea to another level.

I dont want to say much more until we have something tangible to test but suffice to say it'll be a nice addition to most GTRs....


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

OldBob said:


> Doesn't drop out on the MY10 I have. Just went and tried it...I rarely use the A mode.


+1, nothing changes to R when switching.

Not sure if linked, but in manual & R Mode the car will not auto shift when hitting the limiter. Out of R Mode it will auto shift in manual when you hit the limiter.


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I would be grateful if a few owners of 2010 and 2011 cars could answer a simple question for me.
> 
> If your gearbox is in R-mode and you switch from Automatic to Manual (for instance by pulling a paddle) do you cars come out of R-mode?
> 
> ...


Mine is an Apr 2010 car and comes out of R Mode when switching from Man to Auto - V annoying.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

My Oct 2010 model doesn't.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

SBR said:


> Mine is an Apr 2010 car and comes out of R Mode when switching from Man to Auto - V annoying.


So they sold you a 2009 model


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> So they sold you a 2009 model


Believe so. Was excess stock. They offered £1500 off at the time and took it!!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Mine is a March/April MY10 and when the "R" mode I do switch between Auto and Manual an it stays in "R".

Once I put anything in "R" it stays until I switch it back or the car is switched off


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

59 plate and mine drops the "R" if I change either way from M to A or tother way round - annoying to say the least.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Chris956 said:


> 59 plate and mine drops the "R" if I change either way from M to A or tother way round - annoying to say the least.


Same for me, very annoying:chairshot


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

SBR said:


> Believe so. Was excess stock. They offered £1500 off at the time and took it!!


 They can't it's false advertising.... Your must be a 10 if you bought it from Nissan and they said it was a 10?


----------

